# Enviromental issue?



## grego34 (Dec 27, 2011)

if there is a sevice bulletin out on your car problem (PI0726..........Chipping paint on lower-leading edge of quarter-panel behind rear door (03-May-12),How can that be a enviromental issue?? i can see a few rocks chips hitting the hood once in awhile but both sides of the car in the same area??

i talked to a superviser in charge over the"specialist" that was checking my case at GM and he was no help saying the same crap! *enviromental issue*... 
but i kept tryng to explain that the doors were not aligned properly! They tell me that they will not assist in the cost of painting it again.
my 2012 1LT chevy cruze with 16,000 miles.
My car was painted a yr ago and it looks just as bad then as it does now. I even bought $149.00 mud flapps from the dealership because i was told that it would solve the problem... Wrong... and i was told that it wasn't covered under the bumper to bumper warranty..


----------



## grego34 (Dec 27, 2011)

Originally Posted by *grego34* *been over 2 weeks and i havn't heard back from anyone.

Greg Schaefer
* 
The dealer who sold me the car--> Sam 
the Body shop mgr who helped with the car problem, Mike..

I just talked Mike the other day and was told that GM will not help me because this was my 3rd time there and GM would not cover the cost.. 

The 1st time i took it there the paint job they redid was not very good and they put 3m tape over it. you could see the chips still and he tried to telll me it was air pockets over the film.

I Even told MIke that it wasn't right to no avail.

The 2nd time there the paint job was perfect but no 3m film but I bought mud flaps from them for $149.00 and Mike said that should take care of the problem.. It didn't. i am out $149.00 , paint is chipped and no help from anyone so far.. Everyone keeps saying its a enviromental issue but it isn't . i do have pics if you like to see them.. I love my car and i just came back from Tampa on a vacation with my wife! Drives great and gas mph was around 36

I had my chevy 2003 cavalier(New) for 10 years with NO chipping and here i have a 2012 Cruze with this problem in the same spots
This is the 1st time i went there to buy a car also.. The dealer was excellent! Sam. 

Thanks for your help

Greg

Greg,

I do apologize for the delay, we just finished our transition period. I was able to speak with your service adviser Jeremy in regards to your paint concern. We do rely on our dealers as our eyes and ears in the field. Paint is covered by GM against defects in material or workmanship under warranty. Scratches in the paint resulting in hail or stone chips or other impact are not covered under warranty. I understand your first two paint jobs were preformed under warranty by the dealer. Unfortunately, we will not be able to repair your vehicle under warranty because it is not covered. If there is anything else I can assist you with please let me know. 

Erica Tiffany


----------



## grego34 (Dec 27, 2011)

This is *B*LLSH!T* GM---Its your design fault that we are getting rock chips!! all of the Cruzes at my dealership have 3m film! 2012 & 2013.. Why not my 2012??GM can't put on 3m film on my car like the film I have seen on all of the Cruzes at the dealership that I bought my car from?? They will not have that issue like my car does.. Why wasn't the protective film not put on my 2012 then??


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I thought there was a fix that involved them adding the 3M clear tape when customers complained, the same as you are seeing on the new 2013 cars. 

I have had my 2012 over a year and 22,000miles and have no chips at all in that location. The day I bought my car I drove on a few gravel roads in the U.P. of Michigan, sounded like a war zone down the sides of my car. Ended up with one chip that day, right below the drivers mirror.


----------



## caughron01 (Mar 25, 2013)

I have the 2013 model and it has white (b/c my car is white) sticker looking strips there on mine, I am guessing to protect from this problem.


----------



## FromTheCrypt (Mar 13, 2013)

You got it repainted and fixed but they never put the 3M clear guard on the spot where it was chipping? I can't see it in your picture and would be very curious as to why they have not put it there when it should be..? That does sound like typical dealership mumbo jumbo in trying to never claim fault for anything. I would definitely bring up a case with the Customer Service Rep's on here and try to go that route.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

grego34 said:


> This is *B*LLSH!T* GM---Its your design fault that we are getting rock chips!! all of the Cruzes at my dealership have 3m film! 2012 & 2013.. Why not my 2012??GM can't put on 3m film on my car like the film I have seen on all of the Cruzes at the dealership that I bought my car from?? They will not have that issue like my car does.. Why wasn't the protective film not put on my 2012 then??


Hi grego34, 

Please check your private messages. I sent you one regarding this issue.

Thanks
Crystal L- Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## grego34 (Dec 27, 2011)

I had bought my 2012 in Aug 2011 so I figure I had a earlier model before the rock chip bulletin was issued.. maybe they adjusted the doors on the newer models??


----------



## grego34 (Dec 27, 2011)

Originally Posted by *Chevy Customer Service* 







Originally Posted by *grego34* 








Originally Posted by *Chevy Customer Service* 








Originally Posted by *grego34* 
*been over 2 weeks and i havn't heard back from anyone.

Greg Schaefer
*

the Body shop mgr who helped with the car problem, Mike i think is his last name..

I just talked Mike the other day and was told that GM will not help me because this was my 3rd time there and GM would not cover the cost.. 

The 1st time i took it there the paint job they redid was not very good and they put 3m tape over it. you could see the chips still and he tried to telll me it was air pockets under the film.

I Even told MIke that it wasn't right to no avail.

The 2nd time there the paint job was perfect but no 3m film but I bought mud flaps from them for $149.00 and Mike said that should take care of the problem.. It didn't. i am out $149.00 , paint is chipped and no help from anyone so far.. Everyone keeps saying its a enviromental issue but it isn't . i do have pics if you like to see them.. I love my car and i just came back from Tampa on a vacation with my wife! Drives great and gas mph was around 36

I had my chevy 2003 cavalier(New) for 10 years with NO chipping and here i have a 2012 Cruze with this problem in the same spots
This is the 1st time i went there to buy a car also.. The dealer was excellent! Sam. 

Thanks for your help

Greg




Greg,

I do apologize for the delay, we just finished our transition period. I was able to speak with your service adviser Jeremy in regards to your paint concern. We do rely on our dealers as our eyes and ears in the field. Paint is covered by GM against defects in material or workmanship under warranty. Scratches in the paint resulting in hail or stone chips or other impact are not covered under warranty. I understand your first two paint jobs were preformed under warranty by the dealer. Unfortunately, we will not be able to repair your vehicle under warranty because it is not covered. If there is anything else I can assist you with please let me know. 

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Service



GM can't put on 3m film on my car like the film I have seen on all of the Cruzes at the dealership that I bought my car from?? They will not have that issue like my car does.. Why wasn't the protective film not put on my 2012 then??




Hi Greg, 

My name is Crystal and I am assisting Erica with your case. I do not have that particular information in my resources as to why the protective film was not placed on the your 2012 Cruze. I would be happy to contact your dealer to see if installing the film is an option. Please keep in mind there will most likely be a cost associated. Look forward to hearing from you.

Crystal L- Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## grego34 (Dec 27, 2011)

I just want it repainted and protective film on it.. that should take care of the issue and make me a happy GM owner! Why can't my car be taken care of like the others?? why wasn't the film put on my car after my last paint job??The paint job was very good!! The film would have covered
it and made last longer I bet.. why would there be a cost for me?? It isn't my problem since there are service bulletins on the issue and I already spent $149.00 for nothing on buying the mud flaps from the dealership and was told from the paint Mgr that the mud flaps would help my issue but they didn't as you can see in the pics.
I would like to have this taken care of.. Thanks Greg


----------



## grego34 (Dec 27, 2011)

no response yet from them! Why the long wait??


----------



## grego34 (Dec 27, 2011)

Gregory,

Yes, we did receive your pictures. I've sent your case to a district specialist. They have a better relationship with your dealer, and are best fit to resolve this issue for you. They will be contacting you within 2 business days. For your reference your new case number is 71-1201707098. Can you also please send me your current mileage so that I may add this to your file?

Thank you

Amber N.
Chevrolet Customer Care
Thank you.

Amber N.
Chevrolet Customer Care 


i told them (22000) and i will have my phone on and near me. curious to see whats going to happen and hope no Enviromental issue


----------



## grego34 (Dec 27, 2011)

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v232/grego34/car/P1050112_zps18f9f683.jpg












this is after the paint job that was done in april of 2012 and these pics taken march 27 2013... No film and plenty of chips with the new mud flaps on they advised me to have that should have fixed the problem for my fee of $149.00


----------



## cruze2011white (Feb 2, 2011)

Before they even repaint they need to realign the doors. Mine were not aligned correctly and I fixed them before I had it repainted because I know the dealership I purchased my car from wouldn't do it. No longer go there for service either. I also put on the factory mud flaps they do help some but after market ones may work better. However mileage can suffer because they do cause drag on the car since the after markets are larger. I have 2011 and no film either but after they repainted mine I put my own film on the frames edge. I have only one ding in the film and that was from driving in WV on a ski trip where they put a lot of sand and salt on the roads.

If they have not realigned the doors make sure you let the rep dealing with your case be aware of this. Correct alignment of the doors can help a lot with this issue. And if it wasn't done then GM should take care of this and have it done right.


----------



## grego34 (Dec 27, 2011)

The paint mgr there told me that realignment would not help. it would make more noise?? But he also did the first fix on my car and added the 3m film and told me that the gray spots under the film was air pockets..I told me it was paint chips(felt rough) and after more complaining he repainted my area that looked great but he did not put on 3 m film. He also told me that mud flaps would help but they didn't and that cost me $149.00 for there flaps at the dealers. 

I love my car but not happy with the paint mgr.


Great gas mileage and drives great..but why does it take them so long to fix something minor that has a service bulletin explaining the problem? Then u get a GM rep on the phone telling you that its a environmental issue and they don't cover it?? I should have bought it at my old dealer but I didn't want to wait for the car to be delivered. At least I know them personally.. Next time! The place I got this car from I would recommend to anyone.. its really good place!


----------



## cruze2011white (Feb 2, 2011)

You won't gain more noise by aligning the doors, there suppose to be flush. All you are doing is putting the door in the correct place, and you will see the outer rubber strip on the top of the rear doors line up with the door opening. Sorry but this guy is a incompetent. By not aligning the doors you are exposing that sharp edge to rocks or road debris. Its just like striking you knee it the corner of the desk it hurts more than a flat spot on the desk. With the doors aligned the debris still hits the door but not a direct hit on the opening so it doesn't chip the paint as much. I can feel on my car where debris still hits but the paint is not chipped just a little scuffed. Aero dynamics I am sure comes in play here some also. 

I would also explain to the GM rep that yes it is a environmental issue to a point however, you also have assembly issue because the doors from the factory are not aligned correctly. These are things the dealer are suppose to inspect and fix. you can align them your self as I stated before. All you have to is adjust the lock latch on the car that the door locks on to. 

By the way my company just purchase a 2013 cruze and door are aligned correctly and there is film on the lower half.


----------



## grego34 (Dec 27, 2011)

Technical Service Bulletins (TSB) & Safety Recalls - Chevy Cruze Forum - Chevrolet Cruze


PI0726..........Chipping paint on lower-leading edge of quarter-panel behind rear door (03-May-12).


----------



## grego34 (Dec 27, 2011)

just got a call from GM and they will not help me!! Its a environmental issue.

Same BS I got from the last GM rep.. A bunch of [email protected]!T 

Thanks for nothing GM.. I see how you take care of your buyers.. It took how many months and phone calls and emails for a simple paint and 3m job that would have taken a few hours to fix. And you didn't fix mine correctly or I wouldn't have had this issue..

Also my wife has a 2012 RS with no 3m film.. I asked if they could put it on for protection, for preventive measures(like the other cars sitting out in the sales lot) and Valerie(GM) said they will not unless she has a issue with the car.. So all of those 2012's and 2013's I saw in the sales lot that have the 3m film are ok, but I have to wait until something happens and wait for who knows how long again for my wife"s car to get taken care of.. been buying Chevy vehicles since 1987 with no problems until now!! I don't blame the dealership, I blame GM and there support!! *No support*. 

*This will be my last car from this company!!*


----------

